# Baby Bosc Monitor - Sleeping Habits



## The Moog (May 16, 2010)

Hi there i am new to Bosc Keeping and just wanted to know what is normal sleeping for a Baby Bosc.

He seems happy and healthy and is eating well and pooping no problem. He wakes up in the morning when the lights and temps warm up and he is active through the day basking and chasing crickets and the like. Got the temp thermostatted as well. 

His home is a good size and i believe all our temps are right etc. But at about the same time every night at about six o clock he burrows or goes under his bridge and that's him done til tomorrow. So for most of the working week we don't see too much of him. It seems a fair bit to sleep but is this normal? Its like when babies go to bed very early.

Is this usual or will he sleep less as he gets older? I'm not so bothered as long as he's happy.

He is ten weeks old at the moment. 

eace:


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

From my experience of keepin a bosc, they sleep alot.
They sleep during the night, they sleep under the basking lamp, they sleep whenever they feel like it.
I'd say the bosc will prob sleep a good 75% of the day quite happily. 
I wouldnt worry, this seems normal. : victory:


----------



## The Moog (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for that - i thought that might well be the case but being new to them and all that just wanted to make sure!

:2thumb:


----------

